# 98-02 Town Car



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

My setup 
3 pumps 
8's and 12's
Want 6 six batteries 3 on each side.

Planning on full frame wrap.
4 link
Bridge and slip yoke.
Planning accumulators as well but with shut off valve

Want to stand 3 but I'm thinkin 12's won't get me far so might be going with 14's maybe even 16's. 
Anybody know what size cylinders jeffs lincoln has on the rear? Seen it on youtube it's black with a green frame. Stands big 3. Want something like that maybe smaller.
I would also need to extend my brake lines for the rear right? For 14's and up?

People on here been telling me to hit up big rich for a slip yoke but no reply? Would you need to know what size cylinders your running in the back before getting a slip yoke to know how much to cut it or are they all cut the same?Anyone know where I can get one done or buy one done!
Also if I want to hop, not big inches just when cruising would I have to get a-arms like the g-body's or can i get away with just reinforcing the stock ones? Don't want to extend my a-arms either since it'll be a daily. Most ill go tho is half inch. 1 inch is too much.
The setup came with 4 ton coils but not sure what I should run in the back 3 ton?

Anybody have pics of these lincolns standing 3 or just locked up in the back with 14's or 16's? Want an idea on how it'll look.


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

Anybody know who's lincoln this is?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I believe that is the one that turned into Ragtown


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

What bout this one? Found the pic awhile back don't remember who's tho?







here's another.


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

my boys town car with 14s chained and long arm travel kit


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

That's clean man, how does it looked layed out? Stock height or just a bit lower?


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

aguilera620 said:


> That's clean man, how does it looked layed out? Stock height or just a bit lower?


he almost lays the frame. Real low


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

Did he take out the rear speakers for the 14's? I'm thinkin of 16's but still wanna lay lower than stock at least.


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

aguilera620 said:


> Did he take out the rear speakers for the 14's? I'm thinkin of 16's but still wanna lay lower than stock at least.


I believe he did I'm not really sure though


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

Are all slip. Yokes cut the same length? Or does it depend on how big ur cylinders will be in the back?


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

aguilera620 said:


> Are all slip. Yokes cut the same length? Or does it depend on how big ur cylinders will be in the back?


it depends on your cylinders and lock up your gonna have. I'm building my 2000 right now long arm travel kit for a high lock up and 14 in the back so I'll have to shorten my drive shaft up by 9 inch I believe not sure till I actually get to that point


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

it should do pretty good when its completed


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

singlepumphopper said:


> it depends on your cylinders and lock up your gonna have. I'm building my 2000 right now long arm travel kit for a high lock up and 14 in the back so I'll have to shorten my drive shaft up by 9 inch I believe not sure till I actually get to that point


need to find someone to do it don't want to mess mine up. long travel kit? Like adjustable arms?


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

Do u have any side views of that green lincoln on 3? Or wats his name here on LIL?


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

aguilera620 said:


> Do u have any side views of that green lincoln on 3? Or wats his name here on LIL?


I don't have any pics from the side, and yea the long arm travel kit is pretty much the same as adjustables. But way longer. I got a 4 link long arm travel on mine


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

aguilera620 said:


> need to find someone to do it don't want to mess mine up. long travel kit? Like adjustable arms?


you can buy the slip from most hydro shop's I think black magic sells it then have it installed at a local driveshaft shop in your city


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

I would still need find out how much to cut the driveshaft or would they know by the length of the slip n stub. Correct me if I'm wrong I've researched the trailing arms and I think I'm going to need adjustable uppers and lowers for it to stand 3? If I put in the drop mounts ill loose my 3?


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/363414-switches-thangs-lowrider-shop-2013-a.html

It's is where you'll find Jeff and the black and green Lincoln. Hit him up on here or call the shop. They'll take care of you.


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

aguilera620 said:


> I would still need find out how much to cut the driveshaft or would they know by the length of the slip n stub. Correct me if I'm wrong I've researched the trailing arms and I think I'm going to need adjustable uppers and lowers for it to stand 3? If I put in the drop mounts ill loose my 3?


once the car is juiced u have to pull your drive shaft off. Lock it up pull a measurement and lay it out and pull a measurement again and then u take the measurement off the actual slip yoke and subtract it from there and that gives u the length u need to cut


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

CadillacTom said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/363414-switches-thangs-lowrider-shop-2013-a.html
> 
> It's is where you'll find Jeff and the black and green Lincoln. Hit him up on here or call the shop. They'll take care of you.


Yea I thought that's where I'd find em. That's his LIL name too right


----------



## jayscustoms (Dec 31, 2008)

DAMN HOMIE I LIKE THAT LONG ARM SETUP


singlepumphopper said:


> it should do pretty good when its completed


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey singlepump what size coils r running in the back? I'm gonna run 4 tons in the front but I'm going to cut them to lay lower. Still need to get my back springs. I was thinking 3 tons?


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

Any hydro shops in Kansas or Oklahoma?


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

Would I have to fabricate my own size for adjustable uppers when I 4 link it or could I just get sum from black magic?


----------



## OKC Swangin (Sep 26, 2012)

Here's the lincoln I've been working on. It's far from done but here's a couple pics of it. It's an 01 town car with a three pump set up 12 batteries, piston pump to the front. I've got 8" fatts up front & 20" cylinders on the rear with slip yolk & 4 link suspension. It'll stand 3 all day with the bottom of the front tire around 34".


----------



## L1ncr1d3r (Oct 30, 2010)

OKC Swangin said:


> View attachment 871922
> View attachment 871930
> View attachment 871938
> 
> Here's the lincoln I've been working on. It's far from done but here's a couple pics of it. It's an 01 town car with a three pump set up 12 batteries, piston pump to the front. I've got 8" fatts up front & 20" cylinders on the rear with slip yolk & 4 link suspension. It'll stand 3 all day with the bottom of the front tire around 34".


damn how much you got in to it i want to get a lock up like that and have it drive all day that is my mission i want black magic in vegas to do mine need a price quote tho to start saving


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

OKC Swangin said:


> View attachment 871922
> View attachment 871930
> View attachment 871938
> 
> Here's the lincoln I've been working on. It's far from done but here's a couple pics of it. It's an 01 town car with a three pump set up 12 batteries, piston pump to the front. I've got 8" fatts up front & 20" cylinders on the rear with slip yolk & 4 link suspension. It'll stand 3 all day with the bottom of the front tire around 34".


Damn that's a nice lockup. Might be too much for me though. Mine will be the daily. I found some more pics. Both have 16's in the back. Still dont know if I should go with 14's or 16's.


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

aguilera620 said:


> Damn that's a nice lockup. Might be too much for me though. Mine will be the daily. I found some more pics. Both have 16's in the back. Still dont know if I should go with 14's or 16's.
> View attachment 874658
> View attachment 874682


the 2 green lincolns aren't the same 1. I did the set up and chained the bottom 1 and it has 14s on it. The other 1 might have 16s cause it looks a lil higher..:thumbsup:


----------



## L1ncr1d3r (Oct 30, 2010)

on a 98/02 town cari know that people use 80s ford areo star van spindles to get a higher lock up in front but has anyone uesd 90s ford ranger spindles cause they said they were designed for a 14 in rim wanted to know if its been tried and has it worked


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

heres my lincolns 4 link complete on 14s. Still need to bridge it though


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

2 pumps 8 batteries set up


----------



## L1ncr1d3r (Oct 30, 2010)

L1ncr1d3r said:


> on a 98/02 town cari know that people use 80s ford areo star van spindles to get a higher lock up in front but has anyone uesd 90s ford ranger spindles cause they said they were designed for a 14 in rim wanted to know if its been tried and has it worked


ttt


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

singlepumphopper said:


> the 2 green lincolns aren't the same 1. I did the set up and chained the bottom 1 and it has 14s on it. The other 1 might have 16s cause it looks a lil higher..:thumbsup:


Yea there not the same I couldn't delete the bottom one. That's a nice lockup on ur lincoln? Have u tried 3 wheelin it? Pics?


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

singlepumphopper said:


> 2 pumps 8 batteries set up


:wave: qvvooo bro


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

BIG BOPPER said:


> :wave: qvvooo bro


aqui nomas bro working hard trying to have the Lincoln ready for the streets. Whats up wit u


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

aguilera620 said:


> Yea there not the same I couldn't delete the bottom one. That's a nice lockup on ur lincoln? Have u tried 3 wheelin it? Pics?


naw I took it for a spin 1 time and brought it home and took everything apart to redo my set up 3 pumps 8 batteries and hardlines. Im also gonna chain it to pop standing 3s. I'll post pics when its done homie


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

singlepumphopper said:


> naw I took it for a spin 1 time and brought it home and took everything apart to redo my set up 3 pumps 8 batteries and hardlines. Im also gonna chain it to pop standing 3s. I'll post pics when its done homie


:thumbsup: did u take ur rear speakers out for the 14's?


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

singlepumphopper said:


> aqui nomas bro working hard trying to have the Lincoln ready for the streets. Whats up wit u


orale same working n saving up more cash :thumbsup: no hay de otra


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

aguilera620 said:


> :thumbsup: did u take ur rear speakers out for the 14's?


naw I have enough coil to barely clear them. Once I move up to 16s im gonna have to modify the rear deck amd make em work


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

BIG BOPPER said:


> orale same working n saving up more cash :thumbsup: no hay de otra


es todo bro. Just like your signature says its true. .:thumbsup:


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

singlepumphopper said:


> naw I have enough coil to barely clear them. Once I move up to 16s im gonna have to modify the rear deck amd make em work


Here's somewhat how I want mine to lay. just about an inch or 2 higher in the front for more coil,but if I go with 16's I probly won't be able to go too low. I've herd with 16's you don't need chains just a bridge and u can stand 3 all day.


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

aguilera620 said:


> Here's somewhat how I want mine to lay. just about an inch or 2 higher in the front for more coil,but if I go with 16's I probly won't be able to go too low. I've herd with 16's you don't need chains just a bridge and u can stand 3 all day.
> View attachment 883602


Don't think you'll stand 3 all day without chains on the stock parallel 4 link


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

No slip yoke needed


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


> Don't think you'll stand 3 all day without chains on the stock parallel 4 link


Custom 4 link, adjustables, bridge, 16's stand three all day. Any pics on your red one standing 3?


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

so i got a 01 Lincoln that im fixing to juice. But the rear end is completely diff than my other Lincolns. What are ppl doing to these swapping the rear end out for a 90 model ? or be better off keeping the stock rear end and modding it ?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

what are you trying to do setup wise....gotta do a custom link like Gordo's if you want to use an older lincoln's reared


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

Hit up unlimited hustle. That's where I got my 4 link from


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup::biggrin:uffin::420:


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

Street cruiser 3 pump 6 battery 12's rear front/back/pancake no hopping or 3 wheel.


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

dtysthriderz said:


> so i got a 01 Lincoln that im fixing to juice. But the rear end is completely diff than my other Lincolns. What are ppl doing to these swapping the rear end out for a 90 model ? or be better off keeping the stock rear end and modding it ?


I prefer throwing an older axle under it, but it's a little pricey.


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

aguilera620 said:


> Custom 4 link, adjustables, bridge, 16's stand three all day. Any pics on your red one standing 3?


Not yet, haven't installed the swivel bushings yet.


----------



## top dollar ptown (Oct 18, 2013)

am doing 99 lincoln with custom 4 link also .....I took it to the next level mixing with off road suspension..


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

top dollar ptown said:


> am doing 99 lincoln with custom 4 link also .....I took it to the next level mixing with off road suspension..
> View attachment 934626
> View attachment 934634
> View attachment 934642
> ...


Neat


----------



## top dollar ptown (Oct 18, 2013)

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


> Neat


thanks homie...not done yet.


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Put a 97 frame on my 98


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


> I prefer throwing an older axle under it, but it's a little pricey.


Thanks for the reply homie. 
I'm going with a 97 Lincoln rear-end. As I have access to a donor. Then all I have to do is make new mounts for the uppers and lower trailing arm's.


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

Yea I got a 97 Lincoln donor that I'm saving for a frame swap after I get it wrapped. But for now to ride till its ready I was going to do a rear swap. I was thinking of ordering adjustable uppers and jus take them to the inside frame. And possibly use the stock lowers on the 97 and put the mounts for them in the same location as the 97 frame.


----------

